# New Herdsire at Dollys Acre!!!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm VERY pleased to announce the arrival of *OL' Country 38 Murphy*
He's soooooo SWEET and is adjusting very well here....he's actually raring to go too! The 2 girls he will be bred to are in tail flagging, screaming heat and KNOW that theres a new man here! They'll have a chance to get better acquainted in 3 weeks though :wink:

*Sire*: Dills BH 38 Special*S
SSromisedLand CP Bounty Hunter+*S
SD: NC PromisedLand HS Dizzy Blonde 3*D
*Dam*: Country Bumpkins OM Faith
DS: Lost Valley Omega Red *S
DD: Meadow Farm Rocher
He's adjusting to his new home and is still getting used to the new noises..I just brought him home last night, these pics were taken as I enticed him with food.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Handsome fella there! Congrats on the new herdsire!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Liz!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you ! He's so laid back and quite content with a full hay rack....he's also not "white" as the pic suggests...he's a Gold/White with his legs being gold, which ironically "hides' the trademark bucky evidence of rut :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats! Love his light coloring -- very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...he is handsome.... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's a beauty Liz! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

What a nice looking lil' bugger  
Congrats! :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Liz he is beautiful! And he definitely has a very kind look to him, I am so happy for you!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah!! He looks awesome! Can't wait to see the offspring-only 5 months! LOL!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty guy! Congrats on your new herdsire!!! :clap: :leap:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Yay!!! Congrats Liz!! Look at that sweet face!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He's beautiful! Cant wait to see what's in store for kids this season!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm definately anxious to see his kids as well! Thank you all so much for allowing me to share my happiness :hug: He does have sons so far....hoping there's a couple does hiding in him for me! Oh and.... he is 1 of quads, and my Princess Penny's dam has had quads as has her non-littermate full sister.... I can handle my girls having triplets but I do believe that quads would definately have me double dosing Prozac :hair: :wink: 

I simply cannot resist telling again just how SWEET he is....I spent almost 2 hours with him and he's just such a baby.....he's not very aromatic just yet and he so enjoyed me scratching his neck and face, he was so relaxed that he closed his eyes and almost fell asleep  

Steph.... I want to thank you for allowing me the opportunity to bring in such a good looking boy with the genetics to help me achieve what I'd like to see in the future kids from Dollys Acre :hug:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

He is just Handsome. He looks sweet. Congrats Liz


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww, he looks so sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

:leap: Congratulations. I think we have one doe successfuly bred. Second date in the stall with buck...she wouldn't let him touch her and he quit trying. she was with him a two days ago and we saw succesful mount and she discharged after.

Our older Doe still continues to fight for dominance however she also was mounted two days ago we just weren't sure if the mounting was successful. Maybe.

He got our Nubian doe yesterday and after he mounted her he fell off and she also would not let him touch her after....we may offer the two older does once more time to see what happens. cross your fingers for me. spring/summer kids.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

OH liz he is great~~!! congrats...


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Congats on your new boy!


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

You are very welcome Liz! I hope he gives you some girls. His boys were very nice looking. We will see how his sisters udder looks hopefully next spring. His sires genetics are awesome!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

What a handsome dude, Liz. He looks very robust. I'm glad he's such a sweetie for you. Can't wait to see his kids!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL.... Murphy is still as sweet as ever but he definately knows he's a buck and wouldn't you know it but the 2 hussy's that were in heat Sunday are now on a 5 day heat....and Angels in too :GAAH: I've got 3 does screaming like somethings trying to eat them and Hank and Chief aren't good enough anymore to tease through the fence :wink: These 3 are gonna have me nuts by time I want them bred...definately not now, I don't want kids on the ground til mid to late February.


And...I also know now exactly who the dominant buck is, CHIEF!! And I though for sure that Hank was :laugh:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats Liz he is gorgeous!


----------

